

Ask HN: Big Data case studies - aheilbut

Anyone have good, specific examples or anecdotes of genuinely big data and the architectures you used to analyze it?  (And&#x2F;or counterexamples of &#x27;big data&#x27;...)
======
gesman
Define "genuinely big data"

~~~
aheilbut
That's what I'd like to get at with some examples...

